# Spawning Swordtail pair and Platy pair.



## DevinDezerae (Jun 25, 2011)

How can I induce spawning between my two Red Velvet Swordtails and my Sunset Platys. Not cross breeding of course, I Have a pair of Swordtails and a pair of Platys. I've heard a few different things such as adding salt to the water and temporarily lowering the water temperature. Any suggestions?
Reply With Quote


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do nothing. Nature will take care of it.


----------



## crappiekilla (Jul 14, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah if you have a male and a female you will have fry.You can however,feed the parents a good diet to ensure the fry will be healthy though.


----------

